# Found: Yellow Lab



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My buddy had a yellow lab enter his yard, no tags on the collar. Seems to be mannered. Anybody lose one around Valley City? Tags riveted to the collar are the cheapest insurance you can have.


----------



## unahunt (Jan 10, 2003)

dick
my son lost a light yellow male lab answers to name of Dusty.this dog is really put together is trained and responds to whistle commands. He lives10 miles south of Jamestown, maybe this could be him?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

email on the way.DM


----------

